# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Осторожно! Секты и организации с сектантскими отклонениями!

## Asteriks

*Знакома ли Вам ситуация, когда незнакомые люди звонят в дверь Вашей квартиры, предлагая всевозможную религиозную и не совсем литературу? Кто эти люди? Зачем они приходят в Ваш дом? Что им нужно? Исходит ли от них опасность? Для ответа на этот вопрос предлагаю Вам просмотреть следующий список.
*





> 1. *Адвентисты Седьмого Дня* - псевдохристианская секта.
>    2. *Акбашева Талгата* - оккультно-педагогическая секта.
>    3. *Академия развития Светланы Пеуновой* - секта (Партия “Воля”, молодежное движение “Вместе”).
>    4. *“Алла Аят”* -  оккультная секта Фархата Абдуллаева (Фархат Ата).
>    5.* “Анастасия”* - неоязыческая оккультная секта Владимира Мегре.
>    6. *Антропософия Рудольфа Штайнера* (Вальдорфская педагогика).
>    7. *Аркаим* - место культового поклонения оккультистов и сектантов.
>    8. *Ар Сантема (Геннадия Стаценко)*  - неоиндуистская секта (ПБОЮЛ “Институт Вселенской Йоги”, ЗАО “Академия Тантры)
>    9. *“Ашрам Шамбалы”* (”Всемирная академия счастья”, Академия “Путь к счастью”, “Школа Гейш”, “Школа Агарта”) - оккультная и блудная секта Константина Руднева (Шри Джнан Аватар Муни, Просветленный Мастер Богомудр Алтай Каган, Рулон).
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Чаще всего приходится сталкиваться с Свидетелями Иеговы. Интересно, что готы также находятся в этом списке... Оказывается, ГОТЫ - это квазирелигиозная молодежная субкультура!

----------


## Stych

Со мной работает коллега, Свидетель иеговы, тот еще "чернокнижник" )) Конец света переносил уже раза три) А вообще умный мужик, начитанный. Вот тока когда клемма свалится тогда берегись))

----------


## Vanya

к стенке их всех

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Хотелось бы узнать о происхождении этого списочка. По мне, так либо дурь, либо провокация.
На пример 1. Адвентисты Седьмого Дня - официально зарегестрированная в РБ протестанская христианская церьковь. Не понятно, как они сюда попали.
          10. Баптисты.- спрашивается, какие? Это понятие вообще само по себе слишком широкое и не определённое.
		  32. Неопятидесятники (евангельские христиане) - опять же, кто это? Наверное все протестанты, по ходу...
		  35. Новоапостольская Церковь - одно из ответвленний лютеранства, почему вдруг "секта" ?
		  48. “Свидетели Иеговы” - на сколько я знаю, действуют тоже вполне легально.
Короче, вспомнились старые добрые советские времена, когда всё, что было не РПЦ, называлось "секта" и преследовалось по закону( или в обход закона).
И тактика спецслужб не изменилась с того времени - свалить в кучу баптистов и сатанистов и		  



> к стенке их всех


 по прозьбе трудящихся, разумеется...

----------


## Asteriks

Информация взята отсюда: http://blogi.by/2009/07/12/sekty/

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Banderlogen- Серьёзные у меня сомнения вызывает это определение из учебника. По части "Узнікае ў выніку аддзялення ад іншай рэлігйнай арганізацыі ", так и саму РПЦ можно в таком случае "сектой" назвать.
Ещё понравилось:"Як правіла, секта ўяўляе сабой самастойную суполку веруючых,якая не падпарадкоўваеца вышэйстаячаму органу альбо асобе, як гэта назіраецца ў царкве. Унутры секты адсутнічае фармальная розніца паміж яе кіраўнікамі і простымі вернікамі, падкрэсліваецца роўнасць ўсіх членаў."- т.е. если организационная структура церкви не соответствует кальке с РПЦ, то это "секта". А ведь таковы большенство протестанских церквей! К стати, "адсутнасць фармальнай розніцы i роўнасць ўсіх членаў"-
это непременный атрибут Церкви. Не это ли нам заповедал Иисус, не об этом ли писали Апостолы?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Banderlogen- Серьёзные у меня сомнения вызывает это определение из учебника.


Ничего дурного в сомнениях не вижу, но как по мне, так нормальное определение.
Я лишь подчеркнул, что



> У навуковым словаўжыванні “секта”-- гэта проста тэрмін для абазначэння акрэсленага тыпу рэлігійнай арганізацыі, ніякага негатыўнага сэнсу ў яго не ўкладваецца


И к чему эти выхватывания отдельных характеристик из определения?
На примере попытаюсь объяснить, как это глупо. По аналогии.

ОКНО — проем в стене для освещения дома в дневное время.

Оооочень сомнительное определение! Вот дверь - тоже *проем*, получается дверь - окно? А еще лампы *освещают дом* - тоже окна. Обед и тот *в дневное время*, значит он тоже окно.

Таким образом, нужно, чтоб предмет соответствовал совокупности характеристик

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, вы такие умные! Логика... да! Великое дело. Но! Всем нам свойственно одно и то же понимать по своему, а значит, по-разному. Кроме абсолютно непреложных истин.
Однако речь не столько про определение, сколько про то, что под него попадает. Если что-то не соответствует основным догматам той или иной церкви - логично назвать ЭТО сектой или её подобием. Нет, не основным. "Отдельным" будет точнее. Основные как раз могут и совпадать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Таким образом, нужно, чтоб предмет соответствовал совокупности характеристик


А когда определение не полное, или(и) характеристики ошибочны, то под него можно подвести всё, что угодно(тому, кто это определение наопределял).Не останавливаясь на сомнительности  некоторых перечисленных критериев (что я и пытался показать), зададим вопрос, а все ли фигуранты списка соответствуют совокупности характеристик, предложенных далее?
Скорее всего не все.
Ну и заголовок говорит о многом:
"Осторожно! Секты и организации с сектантскими отклонениями!
Воскресенье, июля 12, 2009 13:57
Рубрика Белнет
Блогер, будь бдителен!
Сектантские, оккультные организации (группы), психокульты и т.п., действующие на территории России и Беларуси."
Так что "секта", внаших сегодняшних реалиях, это не просто термин (пусть и спорный во многом).

----------


## vova230

Категорически против самого понятия Секта. Христиане по отношению к языческой вере тоже были сектантами. И то, что христиане насчитывают Тысячу лет в своей истории, не дает им права обзывать другие веры сектанскими. Деструктивность той или иной веры тоже с трудом удается установить. Напомню, что католицизм в свое время сжигал еретиков, т.е. тех, кто не хотел вступать в ряды этой религиозной структуры. В православии тоже есть свои старообрядцы, которых изгоняли в Сибирь.

Лично я бывал на собраниях некоторых религиозных групп из этого списка и никто меня силой не пытался удержать там, никто деньги не требовал в отличие от традиционной церкви. Так что все очень относительно.

----------


## vova230

Тогда почему язычников причисляют к сектантам? Или окультистов? От какой церкви они откололись?

Я уж говорил, что христиане по отношению к язычеству будут сектой, что и соответствует определению Ушакова.

----------


## vova230

Я считаю, что любая вера имеет право на существование, а вот ее адепты должны выполнять существующие в обществе законы. И нарушение законов некоторыми членами организации не дает основания запрещать эту организацию (веру).

----------


## vova230

Из вышеприведенного списка некоторые организации не были зарегистрированы. Под предлогом деструктивной деятельности, а в реальности видимо под давлением православного духовенства.

----------


## Asteriks

> И нарушение законов некоторыми членами организации не дает основания запрещать эту организацию (веру).


Иногда нарушаются и моральные законы. В некоторых сектах существует запрет на переливание крови. Взять тех же Свидетелей Иеговы. А если р***нок умирает и срочно требуется переливание? Родители против, на волю господа надеются, врач нарушает клятву Гиппократа, потому что не может спасти больного. А законы общества? Дать р***нку умереть? 
Моё мнение - пусть верят люди, во что хотят, свобода вероисповедания, и секты эти зарегистрированные в большинстве своём, но общество вправе потребовать от членов этих сект соблюдения элементарных законов человеческой морали.

----------


## vova230

Насчет запрещенных называть не буду, могу ошибиться. А с Астерикс согласен, закон должен исполняться, тем более, что в данном примере это уголовно наказуемо. Называется неоказание помощи больному.

А вообще интересно попытаться составить свод универсальных законов морали.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Правительство ФРГ опубликовало листовку, призванную предупредить своих граждан об опасности, исходящей от сектантских организаций.

Она включает 17 признаков тоталитарных сект:

   1. В группе Вы найдете именно то, что до сих пор напрасно искали. Она знает абсолютно точно, чего Вам не хватает.
   2. Уже первая встреча открывает для Вас полностью новый взгляд на вещи.
   3. Мировоззрение группы ошеломляюще просто и объясняет любую проблему.
   4. Трудно составить точную характеристику группы. Вы не должны размышлять или проверять. Ваши новые друзья говорят: "Это невозможно объяснить, Вы, должны пережить это - пойдемте сейчас с нами в наш Центр".
   5. У группы есть учитель, медиум, вождь или гуру. Только он знает всю истину.
   6. Учение группы считается единственно настоящим, вечно истинным знанием. Традиционная наука, рациональное мышление, разум отвергаются, поскольку они негативные, сатанинские, непросвещенные.
   7. Критика со стороны не членов группы считается доказательстве ее правоты.
   8. Мир катится к катастрофе, и только группа знает, как можно спасти его.
   9. Ваша группа - это элита. Остальное человечество тяжело больно и глубоко потеряно: ведь оно не сотрудничает с группой или не позволяет ей спасать себя.
  10. Вы должны немедленно стать членом группы.
  11. Группа отграничивает себя от остального мира, например одеждой, пищей, особым языком, четкой регламентацией межличностных отношений.
  12. Группа желает, чтобы Вы разорвали свои "старые" отношения, так как они препятствуют Вашему развитию.
  13. Ваши сексуальные отношения регламентируются извне. Например, руководство подбирает партнеров, предписывает групповой секс или, наоборот, полное воздержание.
  14. Группа наполняет все Ваше время заданиями: продажей книг или газет, вербовкой новых членов, посещением курсов, медитациями...
  15. Очень сложно остаться одному, кто-то из группы всегда рядом с Вами.
  16. Если Вы начинаете сомневаться, если обещанный успех не приходит, то виноваты всегда окажетесь Вы сами, поскольку Вы якобы недостаточно много работаете над собой или слишком слабо верите.
  17. Группа требует абсолютного и беспрекословного соблюдения своих правил и дисциплины, поскольку это единственный путь к спасению. 

Если хотя бы один признак кажется Вам знакомым, будьте осторожны!

Официальный сайт Саратовской епархии РПЦ

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Характерные свойства сект
Согласно современным исследованиям, таких характерных черт пять:
Сотериологический эксклюзивизм. Эти трудные слова означают простую истину: все секты и их приверженцы твердо убеждены, что исключительно они держат монополию на истину веры и на вечное спасение. Остальных они считают людьми заблуждения и вечной гибели.
Изоляционизм. Под этим словом подразумевается явление, когда сектанты разрывают все контакты с людьми, которые не принимают их веру и образ жизни, считая, что все они испорчены и злы. Сами же они готовы покинуть свою семью, чтобы отдать свое время, свои доходы и самих себя секте.
Волюнтаризм. Он обозначает давление (доминирование) руководителей секты на рядовых членов, требование, чтобы члены и кандидаты поступали согласно правилам секты или новых религиозных движений и провозглашали их. От них требуется участие в продолжительных занятиях, цель которых — полное преобразование взглядов и абсолютное подчинение руководству, что практически обозначает лишение человеческой свободы членов секты или новых религиозных движений.
Субординация — подчинение старшему по чину. Каждый член секты должен быть готовым в любой момент исполнить приказ. Люди в сектах практически всегда заняты и лишены свободного времени. Независимо от профессиональных занятий, они должны распространять литературу, посещать людей, беседовать с ними с целью привлечения в секту.
Фанатизм.
 Его смысл вытекает из убеждения в том, что секта обладает полнотой веры и спасения. Поэтому сектанты не способны проводить диалог и с терпимостью относиться к другим религиозным взглядам. Они постоянно находятся в состоянии войны со всеми религиями, «которые не имеют истины и спасения»." 
О. Игнатий Павлусь SDS. По материалам книг
М. Малербе «Религия человечества» и В. Дежи,
А. Посацкого, С. Пышки «Отношение к сектам»
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Кроме сект и направлений в статье говорится также о психокультурах. На эту деталь почему то никто не обратил внимания. ((

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Кроме сект и направлений в статье говорится также о психокультурах. На эту деталь почему то никто не обратил внимания. ((


Надо бы ещё разобраться, что это такое, особенно в понимании наших чиновников от идеологии.

----------


## Asteriks

Всё же незаконченным остался разговор о сектах в Беларуси. Прежде всего нужно согласиться с Вовой, что не все секты носят деструктивный характер. Вопрос сектантства для Беларуси сравнительно молодой, поэтому давайте выясним, кто кроме форумчан в нашем государстве занимается рассуждениями по поводу сектантства. Вот что нашла:

*Сектоведение и секты в Беларуси
Мартинович В.А.* (выдержка из статьи)

История современного сектоведения в Беларуси начинается в 1993 году, когда в Минске была основана первая белорусская антисектантская организация - *родительский комитет «Ратаванне».* У истоков комитета стояли родители, озабоченные уходом их детей в секты и культы, главным образом в общество сознания Кришны, лигу духовного возрождения «Санатана Дхарма», великое белое братство, богородичный центр. Комитету «Ратаванне» впервые после развала Советского Союза удалось привлечь внимание общества к проблеме сектантства. Благодаря энергичной деятельности родителей входивших в комитет, в СМИ Беларуси начали регулярно появляться статьи о сектах. *Просуществовав около 8-10 лет Комитет перестал вести активную работу, т.к. большинству входивших в него родителей удалось успешно вывести своих детей из сект.* 
В 1994 году в Минске создается общественное правозащитное объединение *«ОЗОН»*, которое занимается вопросами деструктивного влияния сект на более профессиональном уровне привлекая к своей работе психологов, психотерапевтов, психиатров, юристов. Активистам «ОЗОН» не только удалось значительно укрепить интерес широких кругов общественности к проблеме сект, но и привлечь к ее изучению ученых Беларуси и органы государственного управления. Члены «ОЗОН»а и «Ратавання» консультировали пострадавших от сект и постоянно поднимали вопрос о необходимости создания государственного центра по реабилитации жертв сектантства. В декабре 1996 года, благодаря усилиям обоих организаций, в Минске была проведена крупная международная научно-практическая конференция: «Беларусь: религиозное сектантство и молодежь». С 1996 по 2000 год объединение «ОЗОН» издавало газету «Личность», в которой в каждом номере более половины печатного пространства посвящалось проблемам сектантства. Следует отметить, что антисектантская деятельность «ОЗОН» велась в контексте леворадикальных, коммунистических взглядов и идей основателя организации. Идей, пропаганде которых посвящалось остальное печатное пространство газеты «Личность» и которые, как правило, не разделялись большинством представителей белорусского сектоведения. В 2003 году «ОЗОН» прекращает свою работу в области сектантства. 
*В апреле 1997 года при Минской Епархии Белорусской Православной Церкви по благословению Его Высокопреосвященства, митрополита Филарета был создан Информационно-консультационный Центр им.преп.Иосифа Волоцкого.* Основное направление деятельности Центра заключается в сборе и анализе информации по нетрадиционной религиозности общества, выявлении тенденций, закономерностей, факторов влияющих на возникновение, миграцию, развитие, распад сект и культов и в исследовании других вопросов и проблем теоретического и практического сектоведения.

----------


## Asteriks

*А теперь о деструктивности. Всё из той же статьи. 
*
На стадии разработки и изучения возможных границ сектоведения в работе Центра Иосифа Волоцкого стало очевидно, что несмотря на многочисленные факты деструктивного воздействия сект на человека и общество, сама деструктивность и разрушительность той или иной секты либо культа не могут стать в основании принимаемого Центром определения границ сектоведения т.к. они являются величинами изменяющимися, динамическими, а не постоянными и статическими. Так, например, группа сатанистов учащая о необходимости убивать людей является потенциально деструктивной организацией, но до тех пор, пока это ее учение не будет реализовано в конкретных действиях, деструктивной назвать ее нельзя, хотя предупреждать общество о существующем в ней потенциале деструктивности просто необходимо. Культ, осуществление деятельности которого по определению не возможно без привлечения обмана и лжи является потенциально деструктивным. Но до тех пор, пока не найдутся люди, которые вопреки их свободному волеизъявлению будут реально обмануты в нем, говорить о его реальной деструктивности нельзя.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, а тут о типах сект по определению вышеупомянутого центра.

	... собственно сама типология включают в себя* 5 основных типов* нетрадиционной религиозности современного общества. 




> *
> Тип I. Секты и культы* – организации, имеющие сильную организационную структуру, институт постоянного членства, систему норм и правил морально-этического поведения, а также всесторонне развитое вероучение, охватывающее все сферы бытия человека и мира. Практически всегда секты и культы имеют религиозную направленность и допускают возможность тотального пожизненного вовлечения человека в свою деятельность с полной или частичной изоляцией от внешнего мира. При этом различие между сектами и культами проводится по особенностям процесса их возникновения. *Секта определяется как религиозная организация, отколовшаяся от традиционной религии мира, либо иной религиозной организации. Культ определяется как религиозная организация, образовавшаяся в результате радикальной инновации, т.е. в фундаментальном разрыве и дистанции с окружающей его религиозной средой. Временная граница, условно отделяющая секты и культы от иных форм религиозной организации, составляет 200 лет с момента основания организации. Классическими примерами сект и культов являются дианетика, мормоны, свидетели Иеговы, муниты, церковь последнего завета, великое белое братство, пятидесятники и т.д.* 
> *По данным Центра Иосифа Волоцкого на 01 января 2007 года в Беларуси действовало 94 секты и культа.* 
> *Тип II. Клиентурные культы* (от англ. client cults) - организации, имеющие слабо развитую организационную структуру, институт временного членства и претендующие на полноту знаний в какой-либо конкретной сфере бытия человека и общества. Клиентурные культы предлагают ограниченный набор специализированных услуг за определенную плату или компенсацию и изначально не предполагают выстраивания долгих отношений со своими «клиентами». Временная принадлежность к ним заключается в прослушивании лекций, участии в семинарах, тренингах, сеансах исцеления или контактах с высшим разумом, инициациях, составлении гороскопов, гадании и т.д. Клиентурные культы могут иметь религиозную, псевдо-психологическую, экологическую, образовательную и др. ориентации. К клиентурным культам можно отнести весь спектр центров экстрасенсорного воздействия, магии, целительства, астрологические центры, псевдопсихологические группы на подобии академии Золотова, СИНТОНа, СИМОРОНа, центры оккультных и эзотерических наук и знаний, НЛО культы и т.д. К клиентурным культам в Беларуси можно отнести 296 организаций. 
> В современном мире возникают наиболее часто именно клиентурные культы располагающие лишь институтом временного членства и по определению не рассчитанные на поддержание постоянного контакта со своими последователями. Еще до входа человека в клиентурный культ заранее предопределены как временный характер его пребывания в нем, так и его выход из группы. Для клиентурных культов невозможно по определению рассчитать численность их последователей, что ставит под вопрос любые имеющиеся статистические сведения о количестве последователей сектантства вообще. Сами клиентурные культы не спешат поделиться конкретными цифрами о людях, прошедших через их «семинары», «тренинги», «сеансы связи с космосом», «курсы исцелений и путешествий в прошлые жизни» и заплативших за них большие деньги, т.к. прекрасно понимают, насколько эта информация может быть нова и интересна для таких структур, как, например, налоговая инспекция или комитет государственного контроля. 
> Указанное количество действующих в Беларуси сект, культов, клиентурных культов не является показателем как численности людей, в них вовлеченных, так и силы или слабости нетрадиционной религиозности в Беларуси в целом. 
> *Тип III. Аудиторные культы* (от англ. audience cult) - отдельные индивиды или небольшие группы лиц, имеющие минимальную организационную структуру с системой регулярной трансляции религиозного или оккультно-мистического знания в массы и с полным отсутствием института членства. Наиболее распространенные формы аудиторных культов включают в себя теле-, радиопередачи, одноразовые публичные лекции, газеты, журналы или отдельные рубрики и статьи в них, книжную, аудио- и видеопродукцию оккультно-мистического содержания. Ни к чему не обязывающая «принадлежность» к аудиторным культам подразумевает заинтересованное чтение, прослушивание и просматривание обозначенных материалов, содержание которых рассчитано преимущественно на временное развлечение человека, поверхностное введение его в курс дела, а не на систематическое углубление его знаний. Для сектоведения представляет интерес как сам факт печатания гороскопов в религиозно нейтральных газетах и журналах, так и мимолетный интерес к ним у людей. 
> С 1989 по 2007 года в Беларуси издавалось 94 наименования газет и журналов принадлежащих от начала до конца сектам, культам, клиентурным культам, или аудиторным культам. Кроме того, на территорию Беларуси ввозилось порядка 400 наименований русскоязычных сектантских газет и журналов. Из данного числа как аудиторные культы можно классифицировать 28 белорусских и 101 импортируемое сектантское издание СМИ. Все остальные принадлежат конкретным сектам, культам, и клиентурным культам. Тем не менее, все без исключения сектантские газеты и журналы можно классифицировать как аудиторные культы, по крайней мере всегда тогда, когда они не являются секретными и свободно распространяются в окружающем обществе. Большинство сектантских газет и журналов издаются не более 3-4 лет. 
> К числу аудиторных культов можно также отнести регулярные выставки белорусских оккультно-мистических «художников» - Тамары Богдановой, Иларии Вечер, Юрия Москаленко. Последние вкладывают в свое искусство определенный оккультно-мистический смысл и предлагают соответствующую интерпретацию своих работ для посетителей. На этих выставках не редко можно купить репродукции их работ, которые несут на себе якобы целительную силу. То же относится к регулярным выставкам картин Рериха. 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

*5-ый тип не поместился в предыдущий пост.*





> *Тип V. В качестве отдельного типа нетрадиционной религиозности можно выделить т.н. внутрицерковное сектантство.* В данном случае имеются ввиду всевозможные формы нетрадиционных, языческих, оккультно-мистических верований и практик, существующих в границах традиционных религий мира. Такие народные формы религиозности, редуцирующие, дополняющие, подменяющие и не редко искажающие ортодоксальное вероучение, являются практически неконтролируемыми образованиями и сопровождают жизнь всех без исключения религий мира. К особым формам внутрицерковного сектантства в Православной Церкви относится: 
> • смещение религиозного поклонения с Бога на священника, монаха, духовное лицо, сопровождающееся полным подчинением воле последнего. Создание в общине культа священника; 
> • магическое мышление, полагающее автоматическую действенность любых религиозных обрядов вне зависимости от наличия или отсутствия у человека, их совершающего, личной веры в Бога и понимания смысла этих обрядов; 
> • апокалиптизм, включающий в себя как нагнетание страха перед окружающей социокультурной средой и достижениями современной науки и техники, так и интерпретацию всех событий в мире в качестве однозначных признаков наступления в самое ближайшее время конца света; 
> • политеизм, состоящий из гипертрофированного почитания святых «на все случаи жизни» при одновременном забвении поклонения Богу; 
> • экстремизм, культивирующий ненависть к отдельным группам людей, которые представляются в качестве главного врага Церкви и источника всех ее бед и проблем. При этом предполагается необходимость ведения всех форм сопротивления этим группам, в качестве которых наиболее часто считаются масоны, сектанты, тайное мировое правительство, евреи, а также конкретные, как правило, западные страны. 
> Внутрицерковное сектантство неизбежно присутствует во всех религиях мира. В самой неизбежности возникновения сект и откола их от религий состоит очередная онтологическая основа сектантства. В основании представленной типологии лежат переработанные и дополненные автором концепции Родни Старка, Уильяма Симса Бэинбриджа и Колина Кэмпбэлла. 
> *Источник: Мартинович В.А.Сектоведение и секты в Беларуси. // XV Международные Рождественские образовательные чтения. Секция «Тоталитарные секты как угроза обществу, школе, семье и личности». –Москва. 31 января 2007 года. –С.1-7.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Всё это, конечно, прекрасно, правда несколько смущает, что эта работа ведётся под эгидой РПЦ,
И почему  *"Временная граница, условно отделяющая секты и культы от иных форм религиозной организации, составляет 200 лет с момента основания организации."*?
Но я о другом. Как же сами "сектоведы" придерживаются своих же определений? Вот. на вскидку:11. Бахаисты - секта.
А теперь почитаем и сделаем выводы:




> “Вера бахаи”, “религия бахаи” - так называют свою религию её последователи. Слово “бахаи” (с ударением на последнем слоге) происходит от арабского слова “баха”, означающего “свет”, “сияние”, “слава”. Себя сторонники этой религии именуют тоже словом “бахаи”.
> Бахаизм возник в Ираке в 60-х гг. XIX века. Ирак тогда находился в составе Турецкой империи. Городом, в котором сформировалась первая бахаистская община, был Багдад (сейчас - столица Ирака). Основателем новой религии был перс по имени Мирза Хусейн Али, ставший известным под именем Бахаулла 1(в переводе с арабского: Слава Божия). Родился Бахаулла в Тегеране в 1817 г. в семье знатного человека, который занимал пост первого министра при шахском дворе. В 1844 г. Бахаулла стал сторонником религиозного учения, которое называлось бабизмом. Бабизм (от имени своего основателя - Баба), став важным идейным источником бахаизма, в дальнейшем прекратил своё существование, причём именно его последователи и образовали первые общины бахаи. Главная идея бабизма, унаследованная бахаизмом, состояла в утверждении, что Мухаммад был последним пророком Бога не для всей истории человечества, а только для определённого исторического этапа, что после него новый этап открывают два пророка, одним из которых является Баб (в переводе с арабского: Врата), а имя второго, который придет позже, пока неизвестно. Баб объявил о своей миссии провозвестника нового Откровения в 1844 году в персидском городе Ширазе. За пропаганду инакомыслия он был арестован, подвергнут заключению и в 1850 г. расстрелян, а его последователей еще долго жестоко преследовали. В 1852 г. был арестован и Бахаулла. Он провёл в тюрьме 4 месяца, а затем, в 1853 г., был выслан из Тегерана в Багдад, а через 10 лет, в 1863 г., власти приняли решение выслать Бахауллу из Багдада в Стамбул. Перед выездом из Багдада 12 дней (с 21 апреля по 2 мая) Бахаулла жил в загородном саду. Этот сад впоследствии назвали словом Ризван (арабско-персидское слово “ризван” в буквальном переводе означает “довольство”, “удовлетворение”, в переводе по смыслу - “рай”). 21 апреля 1863 г. (этот день бахаисты сейчас называют “первым днём Ризвана”, считают днём рождения бахаизма и ежегодно отмечают его как большой религиозный праздник) он открыл своим ученикам истину, полученную им от Бога. Истина эта состояла в том, что он, Мирза Хусейн Али, отныне носит имя Бахаулла и является тем вторым пророком нового исторического этапа, о котором говорил Баб. С этого дня Бахаулла перестал быть проповедником бабизма и стал проповедником новой независимой религии - бахаизма. Бахауллу ссылали еще дважды. Умер он в Бахджи - предместьи города Акки (сейчас в Израиле) в 1892-м году в возрасте 75-ти лет.
> Всего в мире - более 6 млн. бахаистов (на начало 1999 года). Бахаистские общины имеются более чем в 200 странах мира. В России они появились в конце прошлого века и просуществовали до 1938 года. Общины возродились в 1990 г. после принятия в нашей стране закона о свободе вероисповеданий. На начало 1999 г. в России было более 3-х тысяч бахаистов. Для административного руководства в каждой общине демократическим путём выбирается Местное Духовное Собрание, а в каждой стране Национальное Духовное Собрание. Сообществом бахаи России руководит выборный орган, состоящий из 9-ти человек, - Духовное Собрание России. Все бахаистские общины, существующие в мире, объединены в единую организацию, которая называется Международным Сообществом Бахаи (МСБ).
> Отметим, что в бахаизме нет профессиональных служителей культа. Вероучение бахаизма есть составная часть общего учения, включающего в себя также очень важные для бахаистов социальные и нравственные идеи. В вероучении бахаизма можно выделить шесть основных положений. Это религиозные учения:
>    1. о священных книгах,
>    2. о Боге,
>    3. о посланниках (пророках),
>    4. о душе,
>    5. о загробной жизни,
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то мы сильно в дебри влезли. Давайте вернёмся к сути. Существует закон «О СВОБОДЕ СОВЕСТИ И РЕЛИГИОЗНЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯХ», принятый в 2002 году. В нём сказано следующее, в преамбуле: 
*...признания определяющей роли Православной церкви в историческом становлении и развитии духовных, культурных и государственных традиций белорусского народа;
духовной, культурной и исторической роли Католической церкви на территории Беларуси;
неотделимости от общей истории народа Беларуси Евангелическо-лютеранской церкви, иудаизма и ислама;*
Я понимаю это как признание этих религиозных конфессий ведущими.
Далее. Свобода вероисповедания. Хочешь в секту? Пожалуйста. Сказано:
Для создания религиозных объединений Законом устанавливается ценз существования хотя бы одной из необходимых для регистрации объединения десяти религиозных общин на территории Беларуси в течение 20 лет. Регистрация религиозной общины возможна при наличии 20 верующих. Религиозные организации подлежат обязательной государственной регистрации. С момента регистрации религиозные организации (общины и объединения) имеют статус юридического лица. Руководителем религиозной организации может быть только гражданин Республики Беларусь.
Теперь ясно, что секты как таковые имеют право на существование в рамках определённых конфессий.
Остаётся выяснить вопрос про деструктивные секты. А деструктивной сектой не имеем мы права назвать даже сатанистов, если их деструктивная деятельность не доказана.

----------


## Jemal

Смотрел по ТВ, как, вроде, в Китае религиозные фанатики пустили отравляющий газ в метро, дабы приблизить конец света...А еще смотрел про секты, практикующие массовые самобийства...

----------


## Asteriks

Во, это точно деструктивные.

----------


## Jemal

В таких сектах, видимо, присутствуют гипнотезеры. Вводя толпу в транс внушают им что угодно. Таким же образом секты заполучают материальное имущество своих прихожан...

----------


## Sanych

Похоже на правду. Есть свидетельства что бывали такие случаи. А главный признак ложных сект - у них всегда есть мессия. Воплощение Иисуса.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Существует закон «О СВОБОДЕ СОВЕСТИ И РЕЛИГИОЗНЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯХ», принятый в 2002 году.


Есть ли в законе определение понятия "секта" и употребляется ли оно там вообще?:evil_admin:

----------


## Asteriks

*Закон РБ "О свободе совести и религиозных организациях* " 
(по платнику)
Мельком просмотрела, понятия секты там не нашла.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Что такое "секта"?

М.БАРЩЕВСКИЙ: Да. И полез в законодательные акты искать определение секты, и вообще что у нас про секты сказано. И - о, ужас. Когда через три часа, прошерстив почти все законодательство, я не нашел ни одного юридического определения секты, и не нашел упоминания секты ни в одном законе, ни в одном нормативном акте, мне стало страшно. Оказывается, у нас в бытовом обиходе, лексиконе, существует это понятие как само собой разумеющееся, как почти «экстремизм», «контрабанда» и «взяточничество», а юридического определения нет. То, что мне удалось найти, определение, которое мне понравилось, это определение современного французского исследователя Мишеля Малера. Он так определяет, где проходит граница между сектой и религией, и отвечает, что критерий, наилучшим образом характеризующий секту – это «использование веры для достижения целей, не имеющих ничего общего с духовностью» - то есть, деньги, личные амбиции, политика - это наиболее подходящее определение. Определение в словаре Брокгауза и Эфрона меня абсолютно не устраивает, там написано: «сектой называется организованное общество людей. Разномыслящих с господствующих церковью, но согласных друг с другом в религиозном отношении». На практике это означает христианство тогда - по крайней мере, во времена зарождения и лет 100, 200 после этого, как минимум - было сектой. 

А.ВОРОБЬЕВ: И ислам по отношению к христианству – то же самое. 

М.БАРЩЕВСКИЙ: да. А если, например, взять сегодняшний день, Россию, то если взять определение Брокгауза и Эфрона за основу, то тогда православие в христианстве и мусульманство в Калмыкии является сектой - поскольку там доминирует буддизм. Соответственно, в Москве буддизм будет сектой, соответственно, православие в Татарстане будет сектой, и далее, по кругу.

----------


## vova230

Вот я про это все время и говорю. Все зависит от точки зрения и не следует навешивать скоропалительных ярлыков.
Но вот кажется мне, что должна быть единая вера, которая сможет удовлетворить всех

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Но вот кажется мне, что *должна быть единая вера, которая сможет удовлетворить всех*


 Ну вот и я в своё время на это повёлся, так что о предмете обсуждения тут теперь знаю не по наслышке:ad:

----------


## vova230

> Ну вот и я в своё время на это повёлся, так что предмете обсуждения тут теперь знаю не по наслышке:ad:


Поделись. А то я даже ничего отдаленно напоминающего не встречал. Все просто одеяло тянут на себя. Ну и мозги пудрят с разной степенью эффективности.

----------


## Banderlogen

> юридического определения нет


Может быть им надо было открыть "Большой юридический словарь"? 




> СЕКТА (религиозная) — отколовшаяся от основного или господствующего религиозного вероисповедания группа верующих, придерживающаяся своих взглядов и толкований его отдельных догматов, обрядов, поучений и т. п. Для С. характерны замкнутость, обособленность, претензии на исключительность своей роли. Термин "С." не употребляется (кроме единичных случаев) в нормативных актах РФ. В принципе любая С. может в соответствии с ФЗ "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях" от 26 сентября 1997 г. зарегистрироваться как религиозная организация или действовать как религиозная группа, если проповедуемое ею вероучение и исполнение религиозных обрядов не сопряжены с причинением вреда здоровью граждан или с иными посягательствами на их личность и права либо с побуждением граждан к отказу от исполнения гражданских обязанностей.
> 
> В то же время в 1990-е гг. в РФ была отмечена разрушительная роль некоторых религиозных С., наносящих значительный ущерб духовной жизни российского общества, представляющих собой прямую опасность для жизни и здоровья граждан РФ и зачастую используемых для прикрытия различного рода противоправной деятельности. В криминологии такие С. нередко именуются тоталитарными. На борьбу с подобными С. направлена ст. 239 УК РФ, устанавливающая ответственность за создание религиозного или общественного объединения, деятельность которого сопряжена с насилием над гражданами или иным причинением вреда их здоровью либо с побуждением граждан к отказу от исполнения гражданских обязанностей или к совершению иных противоправных деяний, а равно руководство таким объединением, участие в его деятельности и пропаганда вышеуказанных противоправных деяний.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

А зачем?-"*Термин "С." не употребляется (кроме единичных случаев) в нормативных актах РФ."* .То есть юридически (нормативными актами РФ) он не определён ни как (я надеюсь, что статьи изсловаря, даже из специального, ещё не приравняли к юридическим документам?), что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Поделись. А то я даже ничего отдаленно напоминающего не встречал. Все просто одеяло тянут на себя. Ну и мозги пудрят с разной степенью эффективности.


 Посмотри  "Церковь объединения (Церковь Муна)"

----------


## Banderlogen

> что и требовалось доказать


а где постановка задачи к доказательству? что доказывается-то? 




> А зачем?


Написали, что юридического определения нет? Написали?
А где, извините, определения искать? В словаре.
Юридические определения, стало быть, в юридическом словаре. 




> "*Термин "С." не употребляется (кроме единичных случаев) в нормативных актах РФ."* .То есть юридически (нормативными актами РФ) он не определён ни как (я надеюсь, что статьи изсловаря, даже из специального, ещё не приравняли к юридическим документам?)


Когда я сегодня искал определение мизантропии, я не лез в законодательные акты. Потому что это не преступление. Что ему делать в законодательных актах?

----------


## vova230

Церковь Муна. Знаком с ней, даже был на их заседаниях. Это просто видоизмененное христианство. Плюс везде: "преподобный Мун показал, рассказал, открыл, научил".
Хотя по началу люди вроде как приятные. Но фанатичный блеск в глазах настораживает.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Написали, что юридического определения нет? Написали?
> А где, извините, определения искать?


Ну,  до селе я считал, что юридические определения следует искать в юридических же актах (законах, ну, указах, на крайняк). Видимо в* этой* стране это не так...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Это просто видоизмененное христианство. .


Скорее, "Принцип" Муна и адаптированные под него библейские тексты. То же самое проделано с Кораном и др. священными писаниями др. религий. Христианин, знающий Библию (и, гавное, Бога) никогда не назовёт это христианством.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Ну,  до селе я считал, что юридические определения следует искать в юридических же актах (законах, ну, указах, на крайняк). Видимо в* этой* стране это не так...


Это сообщение показывает, что ты не знаешь, на основе чего составляется юридический словарь. Он как раз и содержит определения из действующих правовых нормативных актов.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Это сообщение показывает, что ты не знаешь, на основе чего составляется юридический словарь. Он как раз и содержит определения из действующих правовых нормативных актов.


В таком разе, как же он может содержать определение термина "секта", коль скоро оно ни где в действующих правовых нормативных актах не употребляется?

----------


## Banderlogen

> В таком разе, как же он может содержать определение термина "секта", коль скоро оно ни где в действующих правовых нормативных актах не употребляется?


Как не употребляется? Oo



> СЕКТА (религиозная) — отколовшаяся от основного или господствующего религиозного вероисповедания группа верующих, придерживающаяся своих взглядов и толкований его отдельных догматов, обрядов, поучений и т. п. Для С. характерны замкнутость, обособленность, претензии на исключительность своей роли. Термин "С." не употребляется (*кроме единичных случаев*) в нормативных актах РФ. В принципе *любая С. может в соответствии с ФЗ "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях"* от 26 сентября 1997 г. зарегистрироваться как религиозная организация или действовать как религиозная группа, если проповедуемое ею вероучение и исполнение религиозных обрядов не сопряжены с причинением вреда здоровью граждан или с иными посягательствами на их личность и права либо с побуждением граждан к отказу от исполнения гражданских обязанностей.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Так почему же з-н "О свободе совести и о *религиозных объединениях*" не назвать прямо- "... и сектах"? А если целую статью поместили ради "*единичных случаев"*, тогда действительно Ооо!

----------


## Banderlogen

> А почему же з-н "О свободе совести и о *религиозных объединениях*" не назвали прямо- "закон о сектах"? и если целую статью поместили ради "*единичных случаев"*, тогда действительно Ооо!


Почему так назвали - не знаю. Может быть потому, что словосочетание "религиозное объединение" не вызывает столько споров.
Статью же помещают и ради единичных случаев. Потому что это юридический словарь - тоже в своем роде документ.

PS. Мы не словарь обсуждаем все-таки, а определение. И, повторюсь, незачем было искать это определение в юридических документах, т.к. ничего криминального и всего такого оно в себе не несет.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*секта* 
«Протестантизм, одно из основных направлений христианства.… Если в этом утверждении для вас нет ничего необычного, или спорного, дальше вы вполне можете не читать. Дело в том, что словосочетание «одно из» является важнейшим в предложении, таким, которое принято выделять шрифтом. Именно это утверждение равносильно признанию протестантизма основным, а значит, равным двум другим направлениям христианства – католичеству и православию.



> Протестантизм, одно из основных направлений христианства. Направление, обязанное своему возникновению европейской Реформации шестнадцатого столетия и взявшее своим кредо три «Sola»: sola fide, sola scriptura, sola gratia. То есть, только: вера в Иисуса Христа и личный выбор жизни с Богом как непременное условие спасения человека, Библия как наивысший авторитет для всей жизни верующего, и Божья любовь, не покупаемая и не заслуживаемая, как единственная надежда для поражённого грехом человека. Протестанты Европы, также как и протестанты всего мира, признавали и признают Святую Троицу, спасительный Крест и Воскресение Иисуса Христа, многообразие христианского сообщества, не ограниченного рамками только одной конфессии или даже общины. «Без церкви мы – нищие», утверждал основатель протестантизма, католический монах, богослов и учёный Мартин Лютер. Исторически протестантизм был движением обновления, реформации Римо – католической церкви, но в силу жёсткой оппозиции и конфронтации церковных лидеров того времени, движение реформаторов выделилось в отдельное направление христианства, имеющее при этом неразрывные исторические, богословские и духовные связи со всем христианским миром. Протестанты, или евангельские христиане, придерживаются принципа Блаженного Августина: «единство в главном, свобода во второстепенном, любовь во всём». Именно этот принцип будет главной темой данной статьи. Статьи, написанной и читаемой в Украине: стране, в которой протестантизм представлен целым рядом церквей: лютеранской, баптистской, харизматической, пресвитерианской.
> Это очень важно – «церквей», а не «сект». Протестантизм не может считаться сектой православия, а протестанты, евангельские христиане, не являются сектантами, по нескольким причинам. Исторически европейские протестанты, преемниками которых выступают украинские евангельские христиане, не откалывались, не отсекались от православия и представляют собой совершенно уникальную церковь, имеющую свою историю и судьбу. Теологически протестантизм, как и православие, и католицизм, это одно из выражений подлинной религии духа, открывающий человеку возможность отношений с Богом. Важно осознавать что христианство, в первую очередь, это не религиозный институт, не форма, а живое откровение и постоянное присутствие Бога как Личности. Семантически мы все уже давно привыкли к ругательному, оскорбительному смыслу словечка «сектанты» и забыли, что язык площадной брани не совместим с Евангелием. Если и это утверждение вызывает «кивок согласия», то можно делать ещё один шаг вперёд: протестантские церкви и их прихожане – баптисты, харизматы, пятидесятники являются здоровыми членами социума, профессионалами на своих рабочих местах, любящими супругами и воспитанными детьми, то есть просто – нормальными людьми. Именно – нормальными. Людьми, которые могут быть добрыми соседями, надёжными партнёрами, христианами не по названию, а по призванию. Для чего столько акцентов на «равности» и «нормальности»? Правда состоит в том, что сегодня именно эти утверждения вызовут невероятно много непонимания в нашем, тотально безграмотном в религиозном отношении обществе.
> У этого непонимания, равно как и у тотальной религиозной безграмотности - хорошо продуманный и проработанный фундамент. В 1958 году, на ХХI съезде КПСС, провозгласившем вступление СССР в период «развернутого строительства коммунизма», Никита Сергеевич Хрущев обещал: «Через семь лет я покажу вам по телевидению последнего попа в СССР!» Партийные идеологи решительно заявляли: «Религия, которая всегда была в современных условиях анахронизмом, сейчас становится нетерпимой помехой на нашем пути к коммунизму». Был открыт Институт научного атеизма, обязательные курсы научного атеизма вошли в вузовские программы. Комсомол и профсоюзы развернули индивидуальную работу с верующими: активисты являлись к ним домой для антирелигиозной пропаганды. На съезде комсомола в 1962 г. заявляли, что «свобода совести не распространяется на детей и ни один родитель не имеет права калечить свое дитя духовно». Последовало предложение лишать родителей, дающих своим детям религиозное воспитание, родительских прав. Около 200 священников, поддавшись давлению, отказались от веры и стали пропагандистами атеизма. 
> Но практически самой главной целью советского режима было воплощение построенного на дискредитировании и подрыве доверия принципа «разделяй и властвуй», направленного как на отдельные христианские общины, так и на всё христианское сообщество в целом. Насадить «епископов в погонах», стравить православных с католиками, «историческую церковь» со «штундистами» и через это окончательно обезглавить обессиленные от внутренних расколов христианские конфессии – такая стратегия выглядела практически беспроигрышной. 
> Сегодня мы можем видеть то, что беспроигрышной эта стратегия не стала. Церковь выстояла. Христианство, оставленное старухам, было принято внуками, чьи колыбели качали верующие бабушки. Бог опять оказался генеральным директором истории. Но, «пуля дырочку найдёт» - маховик кэгэбэшной машины продолжает своё движение в умах людей, живущих уже через двадцать лет после распада СССР. А вы никогда не слышали об оргиях при выключенном свете, происходящих в тайных баптистских молельнях, или о детях, принесённых в жертву зомбированными харизматами? Несколько лет назад, краснея и смущаясь, наличие именно этих явлений пыталась мне доказать образованная женщина, кандидат наук…. 
> Интересно то, что она, по существу, повторяла «компромат» изготовленный ещё даже не КГБ. Первые (второй – третий век от Р.Х.) гонители христианства также сеяли слухи о каннибализме («едят плоть Христа») и сексуальных оргиях («совершают вечери любви») христианских церквей…. 
> Сегодняшнее нежелание признать равноправность протестантизма, католичества и православия, равноценность религиозного опыта христиан разных конфессий, неспособность увидеть единую сущность и разнообразную красоту современного и исторического христианства, глубокое противление возможности личного выбора и свободы вероисповедания являются последствиями одного из самых тяжёлых, самых мрачных периодов нашей истории. То, насколько критичным и осознанным будет наш подход к формированию собственной позиции в этом процессе, повлияет на судьбу нашего общества, наших церквей, наших соседей. Именно соседей, потому что признание права другого на инаковость, в том числе и в отношении религиозном, будет строить, или наоборот - разрушать не какие-то абстрактные теории, а вполне конкретные отношения с нашими конкретными соседями по лестничной площадке – православными, баптистами, атеистами. Удивительно, но греческий термин «перихоресиус», обозначающий отношения ипостасей Отца, Сына и Духа Святого в единстве Троицы, так и переводится на русский язык: «добрососедство». Люди призваны к добрососедству. Мы – такие разные, призваны Богом к Единству. В этом – жизнь церкви. Переводя взгляд от Бога и Его церкви к миру и людям в нём, задумаемся вот о чём: современный мир озабочен, с одной стороны, защитой суверенитета человека и его личности (постмодернизм), с другой же стороны - поисками межчеловеческого и общечеловеческого единства («ООН», «Всемирный совет церквей»). Индивидуальные права человека и феномен глобализации - современная проблема, современный конфликт. Миссия христианства – открыть современным людям Бога, Который разрешает эту проблему, снимает конфликт. Бог – Троица – Бог добрососедства. И христианство будет способно достигать этой миссии в той мере, в которой сами христиане научаться принимать и уважать друг – друга, оставаясь при этом разными в отношении традиции и даже вероучения. «Да будут все едино, как Ты, Отче, во Мне, и Я в Тебе, так и они да будут в Нас едино, — да уверует мир, что Ты послал Меня». (Евангелие от Иоанна 17: 21). 
> Наши перегородки не достают до Неба. Если же достают, то в битвах между двумя христианами всегда побеждает третий, не христианин. Такова история, такова реальность.» 
>  Взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alexanderr

Те, кто не верит Богу и Его Слову, в конечном итоге будут верить лжи. Лучший способ не попасть под их влияние - это читать Библию и верить Божьему Слову и Бог сохранит от лжи. А те, кто надеются на себя, на свой ум, отвергая Слово Бога, попадут в сети лжи и уже попали.

----------


## Vanya

скажите, а "Церковь Сатаны" - это тоже секта в привычном понимании этого слова?

----------


## Irina

*Нашла сегодня такой список. Я в этом плохо разбираюсь, так что не судите строго.*
Десять самых жутких сект мира

1. "Храм Народов"

Секта, образованная в Гайане. Проповедник Джим Джонс организовал секту, члены которой, попав туда, теряли свою свободу. Сообщалось, что преподобный Джонс достигал беспрекословного подчинения угрозами, избиением и обидами.

Как вспоминали очевидцы, его проповеди напоминали скорее политические митинги. Во время одной службы Джонс обратился к американскому флагу, который висел у него за спиной, пригрозил ему кулаком и сказал: "О, погоди же, нация фанатиков, расистов, империалистов и куклуксклановцев! Наступит твой час расплаты за совершенные злодеяния. Вот у меня в руках эта книга. Библия, видите? Это она почти две тысячи лет отвлекает людей от реальной работы, мешая нам бороться с несправедливостью! Вот я бросаю ее на пол, видите? Вот я плюю на нее!"

Джонс строил "кооперативный социализм" в отдельно взятом поселке. Свою коммуну в официальных документах они называли "Сельскохозяйственный и медицинский кооператив "Храм народов".

Одна из улиц поселка носила имя Ленина, а утром в качестве побудки над Джонстауном из динамиков раздавался гимн Советского Союза.





> 18 ноября 1978 года в джунглях Гайаны около 1000 граждан США покончили жизнь самоубийством. До сих пор о причине смерти обитателей поселка нет достоверных данных.
> 
> Согласно некоторым источникам, во время попытки разогнать кооператив все его обитатели употр***ли цианистый калий. Однако "Независимая газета" в 1998 году писала о том, что это было массовое убийство, организованное спецслужбами США.
> 
> 2. Аум Синрикё
> 
> Секта, основанная в Японии. Во многих странах ее деятельность запрещена. Учение Аум Синрикё, на первый взгляд основанное на текстах буддизма, по сути объединяет неправильное понимание взглядов буддизма, а также йоги.
> 
> Аум Синрикё подготовила и провела несколько терактов в Японии, в частности в токийском метро, в результате которого погибли 12 людей. Суд признал лидера секты Асахару виновным по 13 из 17 пунктов обвинения и в 2004 осудил к казни.
> ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*ПРАВДА ОБ АДВЕНТИСТАХ: «НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО С КОРЕШЕМ НЕ ИМЕЕМ»*
	Не так давно на сайте Yoki.ru появился рейтинг «10 самых опасных сект мира», который был скопирован другими сайтами и перепечатан некоторыми СМИ. В рейтинг наравне с действительно опасными сектами типа «Аум Синрике» были включены и христиане-адвентисты седьмого дня. Основанием для включения в рейтинг стала трагедия, происшедшая в 1993 году в техасском местечке Уэйко (США, Техас), где лидер ответвления адвентизма «Ветвь Давида» Дэвид Кореш обустроился с группой своих последователей. «Он слишком долго пророчил близкий конец света, и пророчество должно было сбыться... Но неудавшийся мессия, естественно, не хотел уходить сам, поэтому взорвал себя вместе с паствой. Когда пожар закончился, под руинами нашли около сотни трупов, среди которых не менее 25 детей», — говорится в публикации.

Однако хотелось бы уточнить, какое отношение к адвентизму имеет «Ветвь Давидова», в частности инцидент с Дэвидом Корешем? Как упоминается во многих источниках, лидер культа «Ветвь Давидова» (настоящее имя Вернон Ховелл) претендовал на роль мессии, а его псевдоним Дэвид Кореш означает стремление уподобиться могущественным царям древности — Давиду и Киру. Члены секты «Ветвь Давидова» в ожидании конца света запасались оружием, вот почему в 1993 году в американском местечке Уэйко стало возможным вооруженное противостояние приверженцев секты и государственных властей, окончившееся трагедией — взрывом резиденции «Ветви Давидовой». Но является ли эта нашумевшая секта тождественной адвентистам седьмого дня, как было заявлено в публикации?
В основе вероучения секты «Ветвь Давидова» — ожидание скорого конца света и как следствие этого суицидальные тенденции. Однако у церкви адвентистов седьмого дня с «Ветвью Давидовой» нет ничего по-настоящему общего, несмотря на кажущуюся схожесть идей о близости конца света. Если члены «Ветви Давидовой» запасались оружием, что уже свидетельствует об их агрессии, то адвентисты седьмого дня убеждены, что приготовление к второму пришествию — не физическая, а духовная борьба, требующая приложения таких же нравственных усилий, о которых в свое время проповедовал Иоанн Креститель: «Сотворите достойный плод покаяния». Любые экстремистские идеи и настроения, связанные с концом света, адвентистами седьмого дня осуждаются.
Что же касается ложных сенсаций, то наибольшей из них, по мнению адвентистов, станет отнюдь не очередной непроверенный рейтинг «жутких сект», а пришествие самого Сатаны под видом Христа, сопровождающееся сверхъестественными явлениями, не зря же губитель душ на протяжении веков тренируется, принимая вид ангела света. И тут уж без понимания того, чему учил Христос на самом деле, обманщика не разоблачить.
*Церковь христиан-адвентистов седьмого дня, Восточно-Российская союзная миссия*

.

----------


## Banderlogen

Да, недалеко от меня церквушка адвентистов стоит.
Криков отчаянья и выстрелов не слышно.

----------


## Asteriks

Как ни гляну вокруг, большинство моих виртуальных знакомых - верующие люди, причём кто во что горазд. Вроде общаемся и проблем не возникает, но сидит во мне какая-то задняя мысль, что... как бы это выразиться...или я со сдвигом, или они Прошу друзей моих эту фразу за обиду не воспринимать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

О, осторожно Asteriks! секты не дремлють!...

----------


## vova230

Секты - это пугало очередное. Хватает страшилок и у традиционных религий.

Более сотни бывших воспитанников частной школы-интерната в Германии заявили о том, что в годы учебы подвергались сексуальным домогательствам со стороны своих учителей.

Сейчас проверка обоснованности такого рода обвинений идет в 18 из 27 епархий римско-католической церкви в Германии. Большинство обвинений в домогательствах относится к событиям 20-30-летней давности, и власти Германии рассматривают вопрос об изменении срока давности по этим делам.

Католическую церковь в Германии в последние недели потрясло несколько скандалов, связанных с сексуальными домогательствами.

В начале года руководство одной берлинских иезуитских школ признало, что в 1970-1980 годах действительно имели место систематические домогательства к воспитанникам учебного заведения со стороны двух священников.

Позже появилась информация об аналогичных правонарушениях в других католических школах.

Сор из избы

Германские власти 7 марта призвали римско-католическую церковь к большей прозрачности при разбирательствах подобных случаев.

Как заявил министр юстиции Германии в интервью немецкой радиостанции, в соответствии с внутренними правилами католических школ информация о таких нарушениях не должна была выйти за пределы учебного заведения.

Архиепископ Гамбургский Вернер Тисен заявил, что служители церкви сами должны придерживаться тех принципов, которые проповедуют.

А епископ Аугсбургский Вальтер Микса обрушился с критикой на средства массовой информации и объявил, что сексуальная революция 1970-1980-х годов привела к всплеску растления малолетних.

----------


## SDS

по-моему так "секту" наше развитое общество попутало с "шайкою"
секта - то социум единомышленников и те же баптисты в вере к Богу постоянны
и последовательны, и даже фанатичны
а шайка - то мошенники во все века, которые на людском горе мошну набивали
я сектантов уважаю - за веру, за стойкость и мужество в своей вере.

----------

